# Sudden death of my Sudden



## sudden5 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sudden was my GSD for 9yrs and he died unexpectedly just over 2wks ago. He just collapsed in front of me as i was bringing him into garage for a rest. I got him to vets an hour away and they helped him on his way. He had had a stroke. Suffice to say the whole household is still in shock and sadness as he was just always there. Its so empty outside without him though I do have the 5mth pup but its not the same.
The other thing is that as he was such a popular fella in my area that many people still ask me how he is, so I have to tell people all over again about what happened so Im still reliving it. Im not cross that people ask as everybody loved him for his calm, placid nature. I just miss his big thick neck and him not around to greet me.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

What a shock for you.

So sorry for your loss


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. He was one of the family and can well understand how much you miss him. 
I really hope that the memories of him will soon make you smile again.
Having a puppy will help you and i expect Pup is missing him too xx


----------

